# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Mrekullit e cuditshme te All-llahut fuqiplote..

## rina_

All-llahu na ka treguar neve biliona mrekulli. Cdo dite qe nga krijimi i njeriut por njerzit nuk mund ti shohin ato, disa raste All-llahu i paraqet ne menyre te hapur ato...
Mrekullit e All-llahut, ju jeni deshmitar te mrekullise se Tij..

*Druri ne forme te rukus.*


Kjo peme gjendet afer Sidneit ne Australi. Kjo peme eshte pekulur ne forme te njeriut ne Ruku. 
Gjithashtu kjo peme eshte e perkulur dhe e kthyer kah Kibla. Nese e shikojme me afer fotografine shihet qarte pamja e njeriut te perkulur me duar ne gjunje, shihet koka, dhe duart e vendosura ne gjunje. Gjithashtu edhe shkenctaret e kane zbuluar se kjo nuk eshte ndonje gdhendje apo diqka e tille. ALLAH-U-AKBAR!


*Pema me forme te fjales "Allah"*




*Krijesat e Allahut*

Kjo fotografi eshte bere ne plazhin e Safaniya-s ne provincen lindore. 
Eshte zbuluar se jane me shume se 3500 krijesa te ketij lloji njeri-shtaze ne arene 'tanajib'. Jane bere 25 vjet qe kur eshte pare per here te fundit ne zonen "tanajib"

----------


## rina_

*Deget qe kishin mare forme te cuditshme.*

Deget qarte tregojne ne Arabisht se - Nuk ka zot tjeter pervec Allahut, dhe se Muhammedi (s.a.v.s) eshte i derguari i Tij.
Kjo eshte thene se eshte pamje nga nje kultivim bujqesor ne Gjermani. Shume gjerman kane treguar se e kane perqafuar Islamin kur e kane pare kete pamje te mrekullueshme (mbinatyrshme).

----------


## rina_

*Peshku qe deshmon per Profetin*

Storja e ketij peshku fillon kur z. George Wehbi, nje libanez i krishtere, i cili ishte duke e praktikuar hobin e tij te peshkimit, ne Dakar (kryeqyteti i Afrikes). Ai kishte kapur shume peshq. Kur kishte shkuar ne shtepi, gruaja e tij midis tyre e kishte pare njepeshk te cuditshem afer 50 cm me disa mbishkrime ne gjuhen arabe. Ai e kishte derguar peshkun te Sheikh A-Zein i cili e lexoi shume qarte sikur t'ishe shkruar nga dora e njeriut, por me sakt ishte nje krijese (e zotit) qe kishte lindur me te. Ne peshk ai lexoi "Ne sherbim te Alahut" shkruante ne barkun e ketij peshku, "Mahammad" qe ishte afer kokes dhe "i derguar i tij" shkruante ne bisht.

----------


## rina_

*Gjamia qe i shpetoi termetit*


Nje Gjami qendroi pa u rrezuar pas nje termeti ne Turqi, edhe pse te gjitha ndetesat prane saj jane shkateruar. Ky termet qe ndodhi me 19 gusht 1999 i perfshiu vendet ne Turqine perendimore nje vend i quajtur Golcuk, 60 milje larg Stambollit.

----------


## rina_

Kjo fotografi na tregon se La Ilahe Ilallah Muhammed Resul Allah eshte e shkruar ne mushkerite tona...

----------


## rina_

Ja edhe disa mrekulli te formuara 
-nga rete, bletat emri Allah..

Jane fakte te gjalla..

----------


## rina_

Do te cekja edhe nje rast, njeriu i ka shpetuar termetit vetem pse ka qene duke u falur....

----------


## rina_

> rina ti me verte i beson kto gjera?
> 
> Do me zhgenjeje shume sikur ti besoje me te vertete, ishalla je duke ber shaka


Besoj ne Allah....respekte..

----------


## rina_

> rri re mos e luj gocen se o ne orar te punes e ka dergu hallau .
> 
> PS:  rina na trego do ekzistoj bota apo jo ?
> 
> 
> shnet.


Mos beni shaka, vertet kam respekt per te gjithe...respekto veten dhe te tjeret, dhe fene......

----------


## fisniku-student

Rina rrespekte per ty dhe Zoti te shperbleft per keto fakte qe shifen dhe argumente per ata qe shofin dhe per ata qe mendojnë...

Dhe nje keshillë ta kisha bere ty Rina ,te mos hyjsh ne replika me ata qe nuk pajtohen me ty ,sepse ne kete rast replika duhet te behet ndermjet syve dhe kjo replik eshte te shikosh dhe te mos shikosh,keshtu qe goja dhe duart nuk hyjn ne kete lloj replike...

Rrespkte dhe lavdata per ty...

----------


## Arber gerguri

po i vendosi do foto qe shkruan qart emri i Allahut ne gjuhen Arabe pra nje mrekulli me shume,  per ata qe din me lexu Arabisht le te shohin edhe vet , perndryshe keto foto mundeni t'i shihni edhe ne Google


[IMG]www.anvari.org/.../Allah_Tomato.jpg[/IMG]
www.coolyaar.com/.../ALLAH_PLANT.jpg


do vendosi ende foto,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Qendi

Për Ata Që Nuk E Dinë , Vijat Që Ne I Kemi Në Gishtërinjë , Forma E Tyre Shënon Allah'

----------


## Qendi



----------


## Qendi



----------


## Qendi



----------


## Qendi

Shikoni Mirë Qka Shkruan Në Vezë

----------


## Korcar-L1

nje pyetje, jam kurioz... perse gjith keto mbishkrime qe Zoti i ka shkruar me doren e tij, jane ne arabisht? Me sa di une , All-llah do te thote Zot dhe asgje me shume.. pa u specifikuar se per ke religjion e ka fjalen. 

respekte

----------


## besi84

> Sikur Feja islame e ka denuar derrin.
> 
> Cne qe Allahu ka shkruar emrin e tij te derri? 
> 
> Po sju vjen turp qe luani me emrin e Allahut ju forumiste? Nuk ju vjen zor nga vetja kur nxirrni nje derr me shkronja Allah siper? Po kaq vlen per juve allahu mor te poshter? Edhe i thoni vetes myslimane!
> 
> Tju vije turp nga vetja qe e quani veten myslimane, sepse ju skeni asgje ne lidhje me fene myslimane.
> 
> 
> ...



leri, leri,, let thellohen thell e me thell ne gjynahet e tyre sepse do e paguajn shume shtrejt. Ata nuk jane ka i bejne asgje Fuqiplotit me keto foto , perveq se po e rendojn veten dhe po i vene vetes se tyre nje barre te rende, te cilen nuk jane ne gjendje ta bartin.

----------


## Arber gerguri

> nje pyetje, jam kurioz... perse gjith keto mbishkrime qe Zoti i ka shkruar me doren e tij, jane ne arabisht? Me sa di une , All-llah do te thote Zot dhe asgje me shume.. pa u specifikuar se per ke religjion e ka fjalen. 
> 
> respekte


Asnje religion nuk e quan Allah perveq muslimanve , dhe ALlah nuk eshte ne gjuhen Arabe  , te gjith muslimanet e quajne Allah, ky emer i fundit eshte nje i veqant nga emrat e tij, arabet "RABB" e qujan zot ,

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Sikur Feja islame e ka denuar derrin.
> 
> Cne qe Allahu ka shkruar emrin e tij te derri? 
> 
> Po sju vjen turp qe luani me emrin e Allahut ju forumiste? Nuk ju vjen zor nga vetja kur nxirrni nje derr me shkronja Allah siper? Po kaq vlen per juve allahu mor te poshter? Edhe i thoni vetes myslimane!
> 
> Tju vije turp nga vetja qe e quani veten myslimane, sepse ju skeni asgje ne lidhje me fene myslimane.
> 
> 
> ...


mos u ngut mor ti...... Derri eshte krijes e ALlahut kete kete krijes ALlahu nuk e ka mallkuar , por e ka ndaluar(haram) e ka ber per njerzit 

qfar , te mundojne ty keto argumente(mrekulli)........?

----------

